# Ten Questions For the 2013 Season



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

*Ten Questions for 2013* 
As we approach the start of the 2013 season, there are a number of questions I am looking forward to getting the answers to. In reverse order, here are my top ten:

10- Can Morgan Pressel, who had a horrible second half of the season, bounce back and get enough points to make the Solheim Cup team?

9- Will Paula Creamer finally get back into the winner's circle, and hold up a trophy for the first time since winning the U.S. Open in 2010?

8- Can Lexi Thompson, who moved up 16 places in 2012 to her current #23 world ranking, take it to the next level and compete week in and week out with the elite players of the LPGA tour?

7- Will the trend of established stars from other tours winning the Rookie of the Year award continue (Chie Arimura will certainly be the favorite), or will someone else step up and surprise us?

6- Can Moriya Jutanugarn (who finished tied for first in the LPGA Q-School finale), and younger sister Ariya Jutanugarn (who won Q-School on the L.E.T), both win Rookie of the Year on their respective tours?



For completion of this article (Too long to cut & Paste):

Mostly Harmless: Ten Questions for 2013


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

*I can answere only one*

Cramer I haven't a clue. the rest I don't even know. this is due to lack of being able to view the LPGA. I don't know if it's the media or me :dunno:


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

broken tee said:


> Cramer I haven't a clue. the rest I don't even know. this is due to lack of being able to view the LPGA. I don't know if it's the media or me :dunno:


Don't you have the Golf Channel? They broadcast all the tournaments but one.


----------



## jamesleo629 (Nov 27, 2012)

Interesting above ten questions for 2013.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

tonyj5 said:


> Don't you have the Golf Channel? They broadcast all the tournaments but one.


Funny you should ask that. I watch the golf channel, all I view is golf central or a tourney in Europe or PGA play. I have been on the golf channel twice at the right time to watch the ladies play. So, it's got to be me.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I think one of the big questions is the same as it's been for a few seasons now. Can American players regain the dominance of the LPGA like they once had?

Personally, I see improvement by American players, some on the rise, but I don't think it's year to answer positively about it.

A big question to me, mostly because she is an acquaintance I'm friendly with, is whether Christina Kim can play better with the sposor exemptions I hope she gets and qualify to return to the LPGA on a full time basis?


----------

